# Any Members Still Posting On 'The Other Side' SCWF?



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Anybody else noticed how oppressive 'the new' SCWF has become - since a certain 'control freak' took over ? :thumbsdown:

Here's the latest example: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,7285.0.html.... and read on down to *reply #16* ! :angry:

I used to post fairly regularly (on the subject of 7A38's) on the old Network54 SCWF ....

But in January, an infamously over-zealous moderator was unceremoniously banned from WUS ....

.... and almost immediately became appointed a moderator (and chief big mouth) on SCWF ....

.... at which point, I deleted my last half a dozen posts - and walked. :sadwalk:

I have signed up to 'the new' SCWF (to allow me to search), but deliberately abstained from posting.

Nor will I contribute a single word to that forum, until his big-headedness is banned from there too ! :banned:

RLT definately rules !! :rltb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> RLT definately rules !! :rltb:


agreed


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

> Here's the latest example: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,7285.0.html.... and read on down to *reply #16* ! :angry:


As a certain number of posts appear to have been deleted, and or (conveniently) edited since last night ....

Here's a copy and paste of that moderator's post #16:



> Dave,
> 
> Since you feel the need to complain, and since a few of you have made it a point to complain about SCWFs moderation while at the same time conveniently ignoring our repeated requests to post your issues, I'll reply here and be blunt. I rarely lose my cool, but you guys and your refusal to see any point but your own, have truly become irksome.
> 
> ...


He just doesn't seem to get it, does he ?


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm quite at home on this forum, so haven't felt the need to move onto new pastures. It does certainly seem from an outsiders point of view they are trying to establish some Stalin-like control structure, but hey, who gives a :bull*******: when we've got









We'll be ready for any unwanted moderators from that forum too :hunter: :hunter:


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

Agree, that guy is a bit of a prat. Some serious personality and insecurity problems which means he takes a lot very personally. Oh well... on the positive side he does know a lot about watches, is helpful when you need the help and has contacts and resources which he is willing to share with everyone.

Two-sided sword, generally I think he tries to good (or is doing it to boost his personal ego?), but hasn't quite mastered the technique on an inter-personal level (or began to understand it??).


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

sparrow441 said:


> I'm quite at home on this forum, so haven't felt the need to move onto new pastures.


So am I. 

But if you specialize in Seiko's (or even a particular caliber) - especially 'Divers' ....

You ought to be able to consider the SCWF as a second home.

Unfortunately, it's no longer very welcoming - nor cosy. :thumbsdown:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

A common complaint from many forums, on many subjects, not just watches and timepieces.

You should always choose the forum that suits you, its pointless to try and 'change' a forum.

Find a forum where you can get on with the other members (most of them anyway, you can't please all of the people all of the time), where you feel you can post within the rules and where you feel at home (RLT). Then just kick-back and relax


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What? WHAT? there are other watch forums apart from :rltb: and the Timexicans?

"I don't bl00dy-well believe it







"

I'm sure it's just a rumour - I mean, what other forums would a WIS ever need? :to_become_senile:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mel said:


> What? WHAT? there are other watch forums apart from :rltb: and the Timexicans?
> 
> "I don't bl00dy-well believe it
> 
> ...


A *"Services"* Watch Forum :wink2: :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Anybody else noticed how oppressive 'the new' SCWF has become - since a certain 'control freak' took over ? :thumbsdown:
> 
> Here's the latest example: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,7285.0.html.... and read on down to *reply #16* ! :angry:
> 
> ...


I'm reading posts like this quite a lot whilst lurking on various watch forums, I've had no bad experiences on forums myself but it's looking like quite a few other people are not happy with the way other forums are run. I seem to remember a lot of internet chatter about the WUS forum last year but can't remember exact details of the problems other than to say that the posts I'm reading now sound a bit familiar. I prefer this forum to others of the same genre because it has a much more relaxed attitude especialy the forum members, I rarely see much from the mods other than roy with his tempting goodies on sales forum here, which says to me that members are trusted to pretty much self moderate up to a point which has got to be the best way IMO.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

wookie said:


> I seem to remember a lot of internet chatter about the WUS forum last year but can't remember exact details of the problems other than to say that the posts I'm reading now sound a bit familiar.


Much of the unrest on WUS at the end of last year, was caused by the very same over-zealous SCWF moderator ....

.... until he was summarily banned from there himself.

He had banned me from WUS earlier last year, incidentally. :angry:

I then was a newbie on WUS (with only half a dozen posts up), and in my efforts to help another member .....

with a simple problem on a short 7A38 bracelet, posted a link to an *ended* eBay auction for a clasp extender.

He deleted all three of my posts in that thread, and then the entire thread, in an effort to hide his mistake.

When I had the gall to question his course of action, he banned me from WUS for my troubles.

You'll never believe what he did a few weeks later ?

He emailed me privately (without realizing I was the same person he had banned) ....

Asking if he could post a .pdf version of my 7A38 Excel spreadsheet as a 'sticky' on WUS.

Knowing his penchant for *taking credit for other people's work* - I declined to reply. :schmoll:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > What? WHAT? there are other watch forums apart from :rltb: and the Timexicans?
> ...


Start one up Mach, I've got three *"Services"* now! :lol: I'll be yer "!moderator!" Power, *power!* :notworthy:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > I seem to remember a lot of internet chatter about the WUS forum last year but can't remember exact details of the problems other than to say that the posts I'm reading now sound a bit familiar.
> ...


WoW, that does seem very zealous. And as it was obviously just an effort at helping someone out I think you have a right to feel angry about it. Maybe a WUS type episode is in the making again.

On another subject I noticed your posts on microma whilst researching a new boot fair find, Glad to see someone else has liking for those old beasts, I'm always a bit surprised not to find more on the subject with their link to Intel, I did read once that one of top guys at Intel still wears his Microma to remind him of one of their biggest failures(at the time), that's pretty cool. I still wear mine on occasion, never let me down yet....fingers crossed.

wookie


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

wookie said:


> On another subject I noticed your posts on microma whilst researching a new boot fair find, Glad to see someone else has liking for those old beasts, I'm always a bit surprised not to find more on the subject with their link to Intel, I did read once that one of top guys at Intel still wears his Microma to remind him of one of their biggest failures(at the time), that's pretty cool. I still wear mine on occasion, never let me down yet....fingers crossed.
> 
> wookie


My interest in Microma watches purely stems from a sideline in collecting intel service award and promo' watches.

I'm an ex-intel employee and (purely by chance he was visiting intel Swindon) was presented with my 5-Year watch ....

.... by then CEO Andrew ('Andy') S. Grove. 

I've got about two dozen now (mostly promo' watches), and a few of the different service award models used.

But the one that still eludes me is the very first intel branded Microma LCD version.  The story goes that ....

Someone came up with the bright idea of using up the unsold mountain of Microma LCD's for service awards.

Yes it was the late and great dear old Gordon Moore who used to wear his Microma watch daily ....

.... as a reminder of intel's disastrous (then costly @ $15m) venture into the digital watch market.

See: http://www-sul.stanford.edu/depts/hasrg/histsci/silicongenesis/moore-ntb.html

Funnily enough, as another distraction, while searching for Yema 7A38 chrono's on eBay ....

I've come across a couple of very early Yema *Fairchild* LED digitals.

Fairchild of course being the same SoCal semiconductor manufacturer that effectively begat intel ....


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Here's the latest example: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,7285.0.html.... and read on down to *reply #16* ! :angry:


This could get very interesting (if the posts don't get 'mysteriously' deleted). :lookaround:

A new poster on SCWF 'UKBloke' in that thread (nothing to do with me, I hasten to add) ....










Note the rather inflamatory (and somewhat *OTT*) signature.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> wookie said:
> 
> 
> > On another subject I noticed your posts on microma whilst researching a new boot fair find, Glad to see someone else has liking for those old beasts, I'm always a bit surprised not to find more on the subject with their link to Intel, I did read once that one of top guys at Intel still wears his Microma to remind him of one of their biggest failures(at the time), that's pretty cool. I still wear mine on occasion, never let me down yet....fingers crossed.
> ...


I'd love to see those microma's some time, I only have the most common IMO microma lcd's seen on the left of this picture, I did have a black one with an extra button but swapped it for a pulse meter when I failed to find a strap for it, and just to keep this post on topic I've just been having a read at another uk forum and there's another thread on the same guy I think, in fact him and another mod from the SCWF have joined to try and rebutt (badly IMO) the views expressed there. can we expect a visit :starwars:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> This could get very interesting (if the posts don't get 'mysteriously' deleted). :lookaround:
> 
> A new poster on SCWF 'UKBloke' in that thread (nothing to do with me, I hasten to add) ....


I note that 3 out of 5 of 'UKBloke's posts in that thread have already been deleted.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

wookie said:


> I'm reading posts like this quite a lot whilst lurking on various watch forums ....


*LOTS* more reading on the Mad Mullah and the SCWF Taliban in this thread: http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=131097 :shocking:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > Here's the latest example: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,7285.0.html.... and read on down to *reply #16* ! :angry:
> 
> 
> As a certain number of posts appear to have been deleted, and or (conveniently) edited since last night ....
> ...


Which itself, along with *almost all of the other controversial posts in that thread have now been deleted*. :dontgetit:

More Whitewash 

Anyway, according to a reliable source ....

(who, incidentally, was wrongfully banned during that recent unrest) all is now 'sweetness and light' on SCWF again.

Yeh - right. :bull*******: As long as you're American and like A$$-kissing their ego-tripping oppressive moderators. :thumbsdown:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

I signed up relatively recently, hadn't even heard of the place until someone here suggested I post a query over there regarding 6309's.

I am already on my second warning!

But then I suppose, I did register on 13 June.

Howie

edit: sorry, meant to also say happy birthday 7A38!


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

howie77 said:


> I signed up relatively recently, hadn't even heard of the place until someone here suggested I post a query over there regarding 6309's.
> 
> I am already on my second warning!
> 
> ...


2 warnings already - what did you do?

All I've had is a snotty reply to a post about aftermarket parts for Seikos.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

clockworks said:


> howie77 said:
> 
> 
> > I signed up relatively recently, hadn't even heard of the place until someone here suggested I post a query over there regarding 6309's.
> ...


Yes, I remember that!

Erm, the truth is far less dangerous than it sounds, sadly. Not quite the bad boy of SWCF, one post with a link to a live auction, one post in response to a sales pitch.... they don't like people commenting on sales, I've learned.

My bad! Shoulda read the rules, which would have been a first for me......


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Ah - technical infringements. It's hard to keep track of the different rules enforced by watch forums, especially when just about anything goes on TZ-UK, except making a profit on sales corner.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Okay, okay, it's not just American mods who are runts.... Enough with the Yank shanking I've had an account there for a while, but don't read or post as my Seiko interest is kind of waning at this point.

New user with two warnings? Hrm.... Generally if a new user is violating rules, I'd give a gentle (private) reprimand and suggestion to look at the forum guidelines again. New people may just need information, not harassment. Good people make honest mistakes, too. Regularly, even!



SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> > Here's the latest example: http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php/topic,7285.0.html.... and read on down to *reply #16* ! :angry:
> 
> 
> As a certain number of posts appear to have been deleted, and or (conveniently) edited since last night ....
> ...


Wow. All that could've been communicate in two or three non-combative sentences. Soemthing really torqued this guy the wrong way. (Recent event, or upbringing, maybe.)

Everyone has good days and bad days. I think last week I was being a bit unruly.... I've been a mod (on others' forums, and my own on Korova.com), and found the biggest skill that's needed is humility, the ability to admit absolute wrongness and reverse your modding actions after reasoned discussion. A mod who can't admit to using a fork where a spoon sufficed, shouldn't be moderating. Hey, it's "moderating," not "policing." (Though some busy sites really require policing and it can burn you out in a few short weeks, I assure you. It takes a good team on such sites.)



wookie said:


> WoW, that does seem very zealous. And as it was obviously just an effort at helping someone out I think you have a right to feel angry about it. Maybe a WUS type episode is in the making again.
> 
> On another subject I noticed your posts on microma whilst researching a new boot fair find, Glad to see someone else has liking for those old beasts, I'm always a bit surprised not to find more on the subject with their link to Intel, I did read once that one of top guys at Intel still wears his Microma to remind him of one of their biggest failures(at the time), that's pretty cool. I still wear mine on occasion, never let me down yet....fingers crossed.


Microma ... Google Microma and "Blade Runner" and you'll discover all the fuss about certain Microma models. (I gave up searching and competitively bidding when I got my BR shot glasses.)

Wookie, you had a "black model with extra (third?) button" that you sold on? Maybe you shouldn't do the Google....


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Don't think I'd last long over there somehow! I break the rules all the time, but otherwise I'm a kind, modest, self-effacing genius! :lol:


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I have over 2200 posts on WUS and I won't post another word on SCWF.

A Forum MOD,a good guy from the UK, calls out one of the golden boys and all H**L breaks loose.

Here is the latest pile :bull*******:

My link


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> I have over 2200 posts on WUS and I won't post another word on SCWF.
> 
> A Forum MOD,a good guy from the UK, calls out one of the golden boys and all H**L breaks loose.
> 
> ...


I just read this, jeez a bloke gives his mates a heads-up on some fakery, and everyone gets stuck into him. I'm a bit confused on this one.

This is the only watch forum I'm on, and with good reason I'm can see. I'm not sure how or why a moderator would only have a couple of hundred odd posts (shouldn't they be one of the originals, like here??)

As well as this, I've noticed members over 'there' have a lower number of posts on average than here. Now not speculating, but could such an unfriendly atmosphere be generating a lot of member turnover??

Bravo Roy and RLT, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Phillionaire said:


> As well as this, I've noticed members over 'there' have a lower number of posts on average than here. Now not speculating, but could such an unfriendly atmosphere be generating a lot of member turnover??


I guess there's only so much that you can post about Seikos.


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

clockworks said:


> I guess there's only so much that you can post about Seikos.


From the sheer number of threads on the subject(s) of Seiko 'Monsters' :yucky: (and 7A38s :blush: ) ....

on RLT, in this section alone, that would appear to be an incorrect assumption. :grin:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Phillionaire said:


> Bravo Roy and RLT, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


Credit due not only to admin and mods, but to the member community. On some sites, the member community is a mass of rabble, and regular policing is necessary, sometimes getting heavy handed. On other sites -- this one is a conspicuous example -- the members who stick around and keep contributing establish a level of decorum which makes the mod(s) job much easier. It's one of the first things I noticed when I landed here....

I only read (some of) page 1 of that thread, and I would tend to side on caution about Jake's statement " I'm guessing that this will be deleted for fear that it might hurt the business of the seller of these goods, so please take note if you see it." It sounds prejudicial towards mods, making a veiled "prediction" that his thread will be deleted. In a way, it's trolling. Looks like he removed it later.

Agree, though, one of those mods misread what the OP was getting at (counterfeit Seiko dials) and put his foot in his mouth. Don't expect that mods are infallible, they are human just like the rest of the users.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe I should've said "I guess there's only so much that you can post about Seikos (on a forum (S&CWF) where personal opinions are likely to be shot down)"

S&CWF was the first watch forum that I joined. I've made 3 times as many posts here than there.


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

The relatively low post counts for everyone on SCWF is due to the post counts being reset when they moved to the new server/home a while back.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

Guilty as charged. If they had the 50-post rule there to advertise a FS watch, I'd qualify. Hadn't noticed a particularly "oppressive" atmosphere. Did notice, in comparison to the "old" SCTF Forum that rules had been "tightened", but that was probably necessary as they had had a high number of "troll attacks" under the prior forum's format. On either forum, I just "go with the flow" and stay, or try to stay, within the posted forum rules. Life is too short to get upset over any forum or forum moderator. JMHO. :wine:


----------

